
Ask HN: What IDE do you use? - theshire
I been learning HTML5, CSS3 and JS raw for a while now and played with a few IDEs.<p>Bracket
visual studio code
JetBrain WebStorm
intelXdK<p>I guess different training sites use different Editors or IDE. Which do you prefer? is there one that seem to stand out for most developers in the work Industry?
======
i2shar
I use IntelliJ for Java/AngularTS/ web development and Sublime for lite note
taking/editing. IntelliJ is an excellent IDE and is far superior to Eclipse.
Great refactoring, code completion everywhere, and very intuitive (I am often
amused how it just reads my mind). If you are just starting out, spend some
time experimenting and evaluating and cultivate a fine repertoire of tools
over time.

------
flukus
Visual Studio (for .net) and vim (everything else), contrary to many vimmers
will tell you, it is an IDE, just not a very good one. I'm expecting that to
get a lot better though with the feature set added in vim 8 and things like
intellisense services ([https://github.com/OmniSharp/omnisharp-
roslyn](https://github.com/OmniSharp/omnisharp-roslyn)), rust and other
languages are providing similar tools.

~~~
vanattab
If you would like vim style input to visual studio I recommend vsvim plugin.

~~~
flukus
It's OK. You still miss out on script ability and the better windowing of vim.
The windowing is particularly important on over engineered code bases.

------
kevinherron
IntelliJ IDEA for Java/Scala/Kotlin

Was using VS Code for Go, now using the Gogland EAP

Basically, if JetBrains makes an IDE for the language then I'm using it.

------
Hash-Basher
Intellij Idea is by far my favorite for Java/Scala/Clojure

Atom is great text editor for notes and such.

------
yla92
Android Studio for the android development, with IdeaVim and a few other
plugins.

Intellij for other Java related stuff. Before the dedicated IDE for golang
came out from JetBrains, I also used IntelliJ for golang development with
their golang plugin.

Aside from that, I use Sublime for dumping the logs/note taking etc.

Last, not least, vim!

------
sourcesmith
IntelliJ for Java web apps and some of the other Jet Brain's IDEs for
occasional work in some other languages. Eclipse always feels improvised in
comparison; you can 'see the joins' between various bits of functionality.

------
imauld
Python - PyCharm

Atom/Gogland EAP - Go

Vim when I done goofed and have to change something on a server

Gogland is IntelliJ's Go IDE. It's in early access and it desperately needs a
new name. It's based on the Go plugin for existing IntelliJ IDE's.

I use Atom for everything else (including small Python scripts/packages). I
used to use Sublime Text but IMO the plugins in Atom just seem to be much
easier to install.

------
tedmiston
You can make a poll -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newpoll](https://news.ycombinator.com/newpoll)

~~~
theshire
Looks I need 200 karma to create a poll.

~~~
richardboegli
If you or someone make me a list I'll post it.

------
BjoernKW
IntelliJ IDEA for complex (mostly Java / JavaScript) projects and Sublime Text
for pure JavaScript / Web front-end projects.

------
cardosof
Wordstar.

Just kidding: Mostly RStudio (R), jupyter notebooks (python) and Sublime Text
for everything else

Really liked Atom but it always crashed with big .txt files.

~~~
eb0la
Sublime is great for hacking your way through a CSV file very quickly.

I write in Sublime at least 20% of my formulas and then paste it into Tableau
and Talend. Easier (even without autocompletion) than working in a small
window/pane than I usually have inside that tools, plus I use a new line for
every change, so I can see what I had before (there is no version control for
Business Intelligence).

------
onetom
7 years vim for bash, awk, Forth, Rebol, Ruby

5 years Sublime Text for bash, JavaScript, CoffeeScript

1 year (since 2016) IntelliJ+Cursive for Clojure(Script)

I've seriously tried Light Table, Atom, Visual Studio Code, Nightcode too for
several days and tried to customize them all to my needs.

I gave a try to Cloud9, Nitrous, Koding, but I usually live on low bandwidth,
so none of these were viable options.

While the JetBrains family of IDEs are super smart, ultimately the speed of
your machine and your patience is what matters when choosing and IDE.

Sublime Text is the winner if you consider speed and memory usage, but its
code navigation features are not precise.

JetBrains is the winner from convenience perspective, BUT you need 4GHz i7
with 16GB RAM if you expect Sublime Text-like responsiveness. I think it worth
the investment but I was not been able to afford it for many years either...

Btw, the killer feature in JetBrains IDEs is their git interface. I think they
have the greatest, _cross-platform_ 3-way merge interface.

------
pizza
Vim mainly, jupyter notebook for little python things

~~~
a-saleh
Ha, forgot about jupyter!

I use it for prototyping python, javascript as well as haskell :-)

More over, I use it as presentation software. Being able to slap together
stats from i.e. jira, github and our CI system into a self-updating set of
slides is really awesome :)

Currently I experiment with
[https://github.com/nteract/nteract](https://github.com/nteract/nteract) to
have more desktop-like experience :-)

------
kc10
I work full stack mainly in Java/JS. At work I use Eclipse since the whole
team uses it. But at home I use IntelliJ.

And Sublime for all quick edits.

------
jetti
Visual Studio when I'm doing .NET stuff (mainly C#). I love it and I have not
found a better IDE (though my next one is a close rival). Now, I've started
working with Elixir in my free time and have started using VS Code and I
absolutely love that too. It is close to topping Visual Studio.

------
randelramirez
Visual Studio (C#, ASP.NET MVC, Xamarin) and Visual Studio Code. :)

------
segfaults
Visual Studio at work and home. For C# and C++, respectively.

------
fibo
Vim + plugins + Unix tools (find, make, grep, ack, etc.)

For C# I use Visual Studio, Intellisense autocompletion is gteat.

For Java I use Eclipse, but in One project where I was forced to developer on
a remote server with many restrictions I user vim + make + javac, It Is Crazy,
I know, but It Is possible

------
matt_s
I used to use Eclipse for Java development years ago. Then I found Sublime
Text and haven't looked back. If you just want a lightweight editor that does
code highlighting and has an assortment of plugins that are optional then try
Sublime. The optional plugins make it so you can get features an IDE has if
you choose but don't have the bloat of an IDE.

Also it is truely cross-platform: Windows, Linux and Mac. So if you change
jobs, want to use it at home or there is a shift in devs away from Mac to
Linux you won't have to learn something new.

------
raboukhalil
I use Sublime Text for everything, even my todo lists
([https://github.com/tiffon/sublime-to-
done](https://github.com/tiffon/sublime-to-done))

------
xiaoma
I've gone from ST2 -> WebStorm -> Atom -> VS Code

I prefer code now because its features are nearly on par with WebStorm but it
runs _far_ faster than WebStorm or even Atom.

About 6-9 months ago, it was still a bit behind on features but they've just
been rolling out improvements at a furious pace. The integrated terminal you
can open with ctrl + ` is super useful as are some of the auto checking
features. If you use something like TypeScript or Elm, you'll get detailed
debugging suggestions on hover any time you save a file with any errors.

------
JohnStrange
Emacs with the right package for the language I'm using.

------
0x54MUR41
For Java development, currently, I use NetBeans IDE because there is GUI
editor that helps me easlity to build a desktop-based application using Swing
API. I plan to use JetBrain for next development.

Android Studio for Android application development.

Beside that, I also use Vim. Well, actually, it's not a IDE. If I work on
something using C, PHP, or scripting language (JavaScript, Ruby), I go with
it.

------
a-saleh
Long time ago, when I was learning Java, I liked Eclipse.

Currently on my desktop, I mostly switch between Atom and Visual Studio code,
because I mostly write for nodejs, or I am trying out something weirder, like
purescript, or elm, or clojure, and these two editors usually have good
plugins to deal with them.

When I am on ssh, I use vim.I develop stuff in vim, in tmux over ssh often,
because that is the simplest I can drag my colleague to my work env to help me
:-)

~~~
theshire
how do you live preview let's HTML APP on VS Code? Like Brackets has it. I
guess I can hit f1 and view in browser but is not "Live" and gets tiring
refreshing the page.

~~~
zumu
I think there's plugins for that. Checkout
[https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=hdg.live...](https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=hdg.live-
html-previewer).

I do a lot of front-end dev and use VS Code as well. I do remember Brackets
being pretty nifty for doing just HTML/CSS stuff. In practice, however, I'm
pretty much exclusively writing JavaScript that outputs html, so the
usefulness of Brackets' live preview or similar is almost nonexistent.

I think VS Code hits the sweet spot between actively-developed, speed, free,
and features... for front-end at least. It's also pretty good for Golang.

------
throwaway112e8
I'll go against the grain--

I recommend Cloud9. Isolated environments and a uniform editor/experience.

~~~
1niels
I second this, as a student I definitely recommend Cloud9 as well.

------
allanmacgregor
It depends on the language so I keep jumping between Vim or one of the
jetbrains IDEs

------
iLemming
Two words: E Macs

------
Raed667
WebStorm & PhpStorm ... I'm using the free student license however... I'm not
sure if I'll buy them when it expires

------
rattler
PhpStorm. There is no other IDE that comes close for PHP development.

------
egberts1
While it's not an IDE, if you want to tackle a million line code of an
existing package and want to insert a tiny feature, I highly recommend
Coati.io. It's a must.

------
Blackthorn
I use Emacs. I don't completely like it, but I haven't found anything better
out there.

If Jetbrains could embed actual Emacs as its editor, that would be the holy
grail for me.

------
josep2
I use Intellij. Mostly work in the JVM so it's the right choice. Pretty heavy,
but we're all used to that in JVM land.

------
edcrfv
WebStorm

------
bhangi
IntelliJ for Java. Emacs for everything else.

------
tlrobinson
Butterflies.

------
skiltz
When I'm editing HTML, CSS and JS I normally just use notepad++. (Windows PC).

------
jerry40
Emacs

------
automathematics
Atom. Been using it 8 hours since day 0 and I have very few complaints.

------
blt
vim + make, but occasionally miss the Visual Studio debugger a lot.

------
monknomo
My work IDE is eclipse. My text editors are Notepad++ and vi

------
jaoo
Code Blocks for C++, PyCharm for Python, and Geany for PHP

------
man5quid
IntelliJ for Java, Vim+Tmux for everything else.

------
JorgeGT
Sublime Text for LaTeX, MATLAB for the rest.

------
miguelrochefort
Visual Studio for C# and Xamarin.

------
kchauhan
Notepad++ for classic asp code editing

------
fspacef
PyCharm + Sublime + NetBeans

------
SnaKeZ
NetBeans

------
falloutx
Typora for notes.

Atom for Web Development.

------
Philipp__
Emacs and IntelliJ IDEA.

------
qu4ntumturk
NetBeans + Eclipse

------
eecks
Eclipse and Atom

------
ojiikun
vim & (make|gradle|maven|ant)

------
anonfunction
Atom or Vim

------
segmondy
Linux.

------
michaelmcmillan
vi

------
I_am_neo
grep find locate nano make

------
zubairq
still using Light Table

------
bigato
sam

